# After Long Journey, Electric Cars Have Finally Arrived



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Detroit New's columnist Doug Guthrie acknowledges that electric cars are no longer a 'novelty,' and because of that in the future he plans to review them as 'legitimate passenger cars.'

More...


----------

